# Chausson flash 8 cupboard door handle



## Martin1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi all
Anyone have a clue where I can source a new overhead cupboard door handle for an 58 reg Chauson Flash 8?
I have broken one and obviously do not know my own strength!
Martin


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Martin1 said:


> Hi all
> Anyone have a clue where I can source a new overhead cupboard door handle for an 58 reg Chauson Flash 8?
> I have broken one and obviously do not know my own strength!
> Martin


I always found the shop at Premier MH's at Chichester helpful for obtaining Chausson parts. the price though may make you wince.

http://www.premiermotorhomesltd.com/


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Highbridge Caravans are a well established Chausson dealer and reputed to be good at sourcing spares.

http://www.highbridgecaravans.co.uk/motorhomes.php


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Yep, they are Chausson specific unfortunately, so it's a dealer job.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I also recommend Highbridge.
They hold many Chausson fittings in stock. You might get one 'off the shelf'.

They also do a mail order service. Very efficient.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

You could try these people

http://www.caravan-parts.org/www.caravan-parts.org/info.php?p=21


----------

